# Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?



## CroCop86 (2. Juni 2009)

*Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

Wollt mal wissen wie bei euch Empire:Total war so läuft

Weil im Forum haben doch mehrere Leute immer wieder Probleme damit


----------



## adoggy (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

Bei mir läuft es leider seid dem ersten Patch überhaupt nicht mehr.
Bei jedem weiteren Patch oder nem neueren Grafiktreiber installiere ich es sogar neu aber es schmiert dennoch nach nur wenigen Minuten und schon in der ersten Runde ab. Bekomme dann nur irgendwelche Grafikfehler in Form von bunten Dreiecken über den gesamten Bildschirm und der Rechner ist komplett tot. Da hilft dann nur ein Neustart und das erneute Verbannen dieses vermaledeiten Spiels ins Regal. In der ersten Version war es zwar sehr lahm beim Rundenwechsel und ruckelte auf der Karte aber es lief wenigstens mit nur seltenen Abstürzen. Im Prinzip ein tolles Spiel wenn es denn wieder laufen würde.


----------



## CroCop86 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*



adoggy schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es leider seid dem ersten Patch überhaupt nicht mehr.
> Bei jedem weiteren Patch oder nem neueren Grafiktreiber installiere ich es sogar neu aber es schmiert dennoch nach nur wenigen Minuten und schon in der ersten Runde ab. Bekomme dann nur irgendwelche Grafikfehler in Form von bunten Dreiecken über den gesamten Bildschirm und der Rechner ist komplett tot. Da hilft dann nur ein Neustart und das erneute Verbannen dieses vermaledeiten Spiels ins Regal. In der ersten Version war es zwar sehr lahm beim Rundenwechsel und ruckelte auf der Karte aber es lief wenigstens mit nur seltenen Abstürzen. Im Prinzip ein tolles Spiel wenn es denn wieder laufen würde.



So wars bei mir auch
Hab gestern den 186.08 Beta von Nvidia drauf und jetzt läufts wieder?!? 
Davor konnt ich auch immer nur den Rechner neu starten weil einfach gar nichts mehr ging... also die 50€ waren das Spiel bis jetzt überhaupt nich wert


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

Keine Probleme, alles läuft so wie es soll und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Conan (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

[x] Sehr gut, keine Probleme...allerdings nur mit XP und Win 7 32 Bit.


----------



## Nomad (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

laüft soweit sehr gut kann auf ultra zocken mit 2xAA! außer bei großen armeen, so ab 4500 soldaten fängt es an zu ruckeln.
und nach ein paar stunden (ca.5-6stunden) kommts manchmal zu ladefehlern und wahren grafikkatastrophen (z.b: pinker himmel+blau orangener boden!). aber um das zu beheben muss ich das spiel einfach bloß neustarten und dann kann ich weitere 5 stunden zocken

also kurz es läuft sehr gut (find ich)


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

spielt es hier einer mit ner AMD 3870 und nem dualcore in der klasse E7200? win XP mit 4GB. ^^  bin am überlegen, ob ich es holen soll...


----------



## CroCop86 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> spielt es hier einer mit ner AMD 3870 und nem dualcore in der klasse E7200? win XP mit 4GB. ^^  bin am überlegen, ob ich es holen soll...



Hmm... also ich spiels auf nem besseren System aber es sollte scho gehn bei dir

Zwar nich auf hohen details aber auf niedrig müsstest es schon gut zocken können.

mfg


----------



## reuven_malter (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

[x] Sehr gut, keine Probleme  Freu mich schon giganitsch aufs Add-on. Zumindest Kingdoms fand ich spannender (da linearer und "kleiner") als das Hauptprogramm


----------



## Tecqu (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

Mit meiner GTX 260 ist es mir ein paar mal abgestürtzt, aber ansonnsten lief es ganz passabel ruckelig  keine Multicore unterstützung halt... Mit meiner übergangs HD 4650 hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen absturtz gehabt, aber in schlachten hab ich bei gebäuden irdend ein hässliches muster, das sich mit der Kammera auf die Modelle mapt. Aber ist zum Glück nicht problematisch...


----------



## Wire_Damage (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

Sehr gut seit Patch 1,03 keine Abstürze mehr auf 1920x 1200 Auf Ultra Ruckelfrei  2xAA 16xAF sowohl zu land und zur See( mit ca. 30 Schiffen alle Details Ultra)


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

Läuft alles super, ist hat nur relativ anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Infrarot (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

Bei mir läuft es gut (Win XP Home). Aufgrund meines Systems muss ich Abstriche bei der Grafik machen und bei manchen Gefechten oder Aktionen geht es schleppend. Gelegentlich braucht es ewig bis die Handlungen der Gegner errechnet und ausgeführt werden. Dann dauert es einige Minuten bis ich wieder am Zug bin.
Was manchmal nervt: Entweder ich belagere den Gegner und greife ihn darufhin an oder er belagert mich und ich greife ihn an. Das Gefecht dauert dann schon 30 Minuten oder mehr und ich bin kurz davor zu gewinnen. Plötzlich wird das Spiel beendet und haut mich raus.

Edit: Oh, 6 Monate alter Thread!


----------



## Ascor (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

Wenn mein rechner für ein 6 monate altes Spiel zu Lame währe würd ich mir gedanken machen


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

[x] Sehr gut, keine Probleme

Das Spiel hat sich einmal selbst minimiert, aber ansonsten läuft es top.


----------



## Opheliac (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Empire:Total war?*

[x] Sehr gut, keine Probleme.


----------

